# jgtc xanavi gtr, would like to build a replica.



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

Well after putting my r33 gtr into a tree iv found i have a big hole in my life lol. So im starting to think of a long term project. I know this will be a big project and i thought the best start point with the best pointers is here. 

The Xanavi GTR is my fav GTR in looks, and would like to build something close in looks from a cat D right off of a R34 GTR. To me half of the fun of owning my GTR was doing the work so I think this is the way I'd like to go. Any info on were to find some plans of the Xanavi and what panels and things were moved and replaced. I think they used VQDETT, although if im wrong im sure i will be told.

Im finding a it bit hard getting information on this car from a build point of view so if anyone can help it would be great. I know most people will not take this seriously until i start the project proper but it all starts with research and everything has a beginning. 

Thanks in advance for any info and help  
Jeff


----------



## MickyB (Jul 14, 2006)

This would be a very good start 

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/108236-r34-gtr-n1-super-taikyu-shell.html


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I've thought of the R34 JGTC car a lot. It'll be hard. The driver's seat is back a good several inches from the stock position. I'm even not sure if the chassis are all that similar; the engines sure aren't. If possible though i'd stick with the AWD RB26 - sound clips of the JGTC R34 show that it is indeed, one of the worst sounding cars ever, likely much to do with the fact that the exhausts are so short. But keeping the RB26 may be hard because the front slops down so much, and you would of course want the low hood and accentuated front arches.

One of the unique features, and indeed dictated by the bodywork, is that the radiator and various oil coolers, etc are in the boot and the fan is driven off the rear axle. The air intake for the boot is a pretty complex bit of work.

I think it can be made to work. Time and Money of course, it could probably retain the stock dash and seating position (although the rear seats would likely have to make way for something, fuel cells possibly?). The biggest hurdle would be the body work - not too many pieces are shared from the road R34 and the JGTC version!

It would be very nice to see a road-legal true replica though - I hope you've got deep pockets, this is a project I'd like to see come to fruition!


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

The idea is something that will take me 2-3 years from start to finish. I have many friends who are fantastic at body work so this will help. I'm trying to guage how much work and to see if i can have it as a road going car. And keep the creature comforts. Its more the looks side of things im after to be honest. Something a bit different and special is the aim. I could do with a full tech blueprint of the cars body to compair to the standard to see what needs to be done. 

And id like to keep the rb26 and awd but thats something iv been thinging about. The rb is quite a tall engine lol.


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

I doubt very much that you would get a blueprint, or if the R34 JTC cars retained much of the original body panels. I know the R35's retain the front pillar and that's about it. Good luck with the project 


Smokey :thumbsup:


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

I assume you all have seen Hom's GT500 replica project?

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/86231-gtr-r34-gt500.html

This is about as far as you can stretch it based on the OEM R34 chassis and RB26 drivetrain.




























I hope your plan will unfold nicely and get it looking right, instead of, uh... not quite right.. :nervous::nervous:


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

I think the jgtc cars are like a german dtm car. There are only a few parts left from the base car. The hole body is made of carbon fibre based on a gage...

i think it's the best to contact the owner of this car:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/86231-gtr-r34-gt500-6.html

and the french owner/builder of this car:

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/119/283819009_b15987dfed.jpg

i know they aren't jgtc cars but i think it's a good start.

good luck with you projecxt

andres


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

Well on some further looking about, in 2001 they were still useing the rb26 in the jgtc skylines it was only a bit later they started useing the VQ. Not alot of info thought lol. Been on the net for hours looking.


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

The French car is awesome, sporting a 1000hp quad turbo V12, ceramic brakes, sequential box e.d.










More info + contact:

Skyline-V12


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

thanks hugo  . Im thinking of buying a shell and go from there lol . Not much tech info on these cars


----------



## Paul Hackley (Jan 3, 2003)

This is where i'm at, beastie is now being painted.


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

nice


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

it's nice to see some efforts to really make a replica. cause lord knows if you're driving around in a true exact JGTC replica, there'd be no question that you're in a serious sports car. It's really the only GT-R that looks as fast as it really is.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

Hugo said:


> The French car is awesome, sporting a 1000hp quad turbo V12, ceramic brakes, sequential box e.d.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


still a showcar that doesn't get driven, no?


Paul Hackey, your car looks brilliant!


----------



## Paul Hackley (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks Hodgie, 
Jeff the biggest problem seems to be how to fill the wheel arches. Im waiting for my Toyo 888s to arrive, 335 x 30 x 18s. The dia is listed as 360mm, there is a Pirrelli 345 x 35 x 19 that certainly will look the part at 720mm dia but the problem then is they don,t fit under the front suspension wishbone. The car is also very low, Im not sure yet if the sump extention will have to come off!!
If you want to see were Im at Jeff, be pleased to show you around. 
Paul


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

bkvj said:


> still a showcar that doesn't get driven, no?
> 
> 
> Paul Hackey, your car looks brilliant!


Yup, still a showcar... 

And Paul I was about to ask where you plan to fill those ginormous arches with


----------

